# Revision of an intrathecal pump



## jenandsan (Oct 29, 2014)

How would you code for a revision of an intrathecal pump? The pump had moved so that the reservoir was no longer accessible. The physician removed it from the pocket, tested it, and then placed it back in the pocket with adequate suturing to ensure that it stays in place.

I don't feel comfortable with using the removal and/or replacement codes as no implant will be billed. I think it should be an unspecified code (64999). What are your thoughts/experience?

Thank you.


----------



## sfeinour (Oct 29, 2014)

Look to see if 62350 applies.


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, unlisted for this revision of intrathecal pump resevoir


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree. I would not feel comfortable using the removal/replacement codes either. I would look to the unlisted code as you said as there are no codes to fit this description.


----------

